# Alex- Probably the Most Beautiful Person I've Ever Photographed.



## DanOstergren (Apr 9, 2016)

Beauty is skin deep and there are definitely other attributes to people that make them beautiful besides their looks, but I'm a model photographer and I have a deep appreciation for aesthetic beauty. Recently I've been doing more test shoots with agencies, and the model I worked with yesterday is definitely a head turner. We got started at 6:30am just as the sun started rising.

I didn't use the same exact settings for each of the monotone conversions, so there are some variances. I did read a bit about black and white film prints often having a slight color tinge to them, so I added a tiny bit of a warm tone to them to see if I could enhance the mood of the shots a bit. It's not very noticeable, but I think subtlety is very under rated.

Natural light + white reflector.
EOS 5D Mark I

135mm @f/3.2
1/2000th sec
ISO 800






135mm @f/3.2
1/2000th sec
ISO 800





85mm @f/3.2
1/2000th sec
ISO 800






135mm @f/4
1/1600th sec
ISO 800


----------



## pjaye (Apr 9, 2016)

He is very beautiful. Your shots are phenomenal. Really nicely done.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 9, 2016)

He's definitely easy on the eyes. Nice Work.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 9, 2016)

Super nice shots.


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 9, 2016)

Your shots really are amazing.  I have a question.... What was your reasoning for pushing the ISO and using the higher shutter speed? 
 I'm not criticizing... I want to understand your process and learn from you.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 9, 2016)

When I grow up, I want to look like him.


----------



## Granddad (Apr 9, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> When I grow up, I want to look like him.



I was going to say "Me, too." but then I realised it's better to be slightly imperfect and avoid being followed _everywhere_ by hordes of starry eyed admirers.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 9, 2016)

My wife chuckled.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 9, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> Your shots really are amazing.  I have a question.... What was your reasoning for pushing the ISO and using the higher shutter speed?
> I'm not criticizing... I want to understand your process and learn from you.


Thank you. 

My hand isn't the most steady, especially when using the 135mmL lens, so the faster shutter speed helps ensure crisp focus especially when I'm not shooting completely wide open (which causes you to either slow your shutter or boost the ISO, and I would rather boost the ISO). The extra light sensitivity in the sensor also helps create a bit of a dreamy feel with back-lit shots, and is helpful in the early morning as the sun is rising and the light is low. The grain doesn't bother me, although it can be a lot considering I'm shooting with a camera body from 2008, but the only way you can usually see it is by zooming all the way in and really inspecting the image, although I don't think the model, his agency, or any publication is going to care about grain.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 9, 2016)

Watchful said:


> My wife chuckled.


Oh, I'm chuckling as well as I say to myself "It just isn't fair".


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 9, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> When I grow up, I want to look like him.


Hahaha, me too. He definitely won the genetic lottery. 



Granddad said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > When I grow up, I want to look like him.
> ...


I'd still like to know what it feels like.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 9, 2016)

Watchful said:


> My wife chuckled.


My wife said yum... Maybe I can print out a poster and tape it to the ceiling tonight. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sscarmack (Apr 9, 2016)

The second shot is my favorite! The hair, the facial hair, the eyes........haha 


Nicely done Dan


----------



## Watchful (Apr 9, 2016)

He's definitely not everyone's idea of good looking, too pretty boy is what my wife said.
She compared him to the boy models on Sale of the Century game show.
I am not attracted to any man, so to me all are ugly. 
I have to defer to her in these cases.
He does look a bit like my father in his marine corps days though.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 9, 2016)

Watchful said:


> He's definitely not everyone's idea of good looking, too pretty boy is what my wife said.
> She compared him to the boy models on Sale of the Century game show.
> I am not attracted to any man, so to me all are ugly.
> I have to defer to her in these cases.
> He does look a bit like my father in his marine corps days though.


I never assumed he was everyone's idea of attractive, but he is certainly very attractive to me.

I love seeing old military photos; if you have a copy, please share it (thats not weird to ask, is it?).


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 9, 2016)

sscarmack said:


> The second shot is my favorite! The hair, the facial hair, the eyes........haha
> 
> 
> Nicely done Dan


It's a tie between the first and second so far for me. There's about 500 good shots to still filter through though (out of roughly 800 shots), so I'm likely to find some new favorites eventually.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 9, 2016)

Number one and the last one are my favorite. As usual great shots.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 9, 2016)

Watchful said:


> I am not attracted to any man, so to me all are ugly..



Oh yah, you're much too macho for that.
But he looks like your dad, from whom you get your rugged good lucks.

I don't see men as sexual objects or opportunities but I'd be totally crazy not to be able to see and acknowledge when a man is beautiful. 
This guy is gorgeous and, in approximately the words of Jack Nicholson, if he thought I was cute and that did something for me,  I'd be a lucky guy.


----------



## manny212 (Apr 9, 2016)

Dan , very nice man . Love the drama in last one . I'm sure agency will be pleased .


----------



## limr (Apr 9, 2016)

I would NOT push him out of bed for eatin' crackers, that's for sure   I love #1 and 3 - a background gorgeous enough to match that of the model!

And not being able to appreciate a person's beauty because of a lack of sexual attraction to that person? Or, more likely, a fear of its being mistaken as a sign of sexual attraction? Quite frankly, that's a sign of an emotionally-stunted person.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 9, 2016)

This is why I'm a photographer and not a model.


----------



## terri (Apr 9, 2016)

He is a natural model; some people are lovely to look at and are extremely photogenic - he is one of them.   Why not play to one's strengths, even if it's the ability to look into a camera lens or strike a pose, and get this emotional response from people?    

Your use of light and post processing is spot on, as always, Dan.   Love to see your work, and it's terrific that you, as a talented photographer, get to work with such lovely models!    And we get to appreciate them; it's win-win, bay-bay!!


----------



## manny212 (Apr 9, 2016)

limr said:


> I would NOT push him out of bed for eatin' crackers, that's for sure   I love #1 and 3 - a background gorgeous enough to match that of the model!
> 
> And not being able to appreciate a person's beauty because of a lack of sexual attraction to that person? Or, more likely, a fear of its being mistaken as a sign of sexual attraction? Quite frankly, that's a sign of an emotionally-stunted person.


Ha! The kid is handsome. I think the other stuff was just some humor, maybe lost in translation? IDK.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 9, 2016)

I like #2 the best, but the whole set is really great! And that guy was born to be a model in every way!


----------



## runnah (Apr 9, 2016)

DanOstergren said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > When I grow up, I want to look like him.
> ...




It's a curse really. Just once I'd. Like to go to the store for some milk without being propositioned by men and women .


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 10, 2016)

runnah said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



When police ask you to come along with them, that is not a proposition.


----------



## Granddad (Apr 10, 2016)

I have to say that the gentleman is drop-dead gorgeous - and I'm so straight I have difficulty walking around corners.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 10, 2016)

limr said:


> I would NOT push him out of bed for eatin' crackers, that's for sure   I love #1 and 3 - a background gorgeous enough to match that of the model!
> 
> And not being able to appreciate a person's beauty because of a lack of sexual attraction to that person? Or, more likely, a fear of its being mistaken as a sign of sexual attraction? Quite frankly, that's a sign of an emotionally-stunted person.




me either Lenore!

wonderfully done set. I hope we get to see more of this guy.


----------



## MRnats (Apr 10, 2016)

They're all great but the light in 1 is just incredible.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 10, 2016)

The last head shot is killer. Nice work.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 11, 2016)

niceeee... for both of you


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 11, 2016)

GREAT SET - SWEETNESS!

Homeboy is fine as hell.  How about that Mr. Fung.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 11, 2016)

The great thing about everyone having a different idea of beauty is that to someone somewhere, you are the most beautiful person they've seen.
The really awesome thing is when you meet that person and feel the same way about them.
I am glad not everyone has the same ideas about what makes up beauty. I don't think that's an emotionally stunted outlook at all, I think its what makes us unique individuals.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 11, 2016)

Just because I find someone attractive,  does not mean I am attracted to them,  especially when not knowing them at all. 

Never necessary for me to say I'm straight,  crooked,  sideways,  or anything else. . It's not complicated.  But oh well.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 11, 2016)

Watchful said:


> The great thing about everyone having a different idea of beauty is that to someone somewhere, you are the most beautiful person they've seen.
> The really awesome thing is when you meet that person and feel the same way about them.
> I am glad not everyone has the same ideas about what makes up beauty. I don't think that's an emotionally stunted outlook at all, I think its what makes us unique individuals.



You've really got that self-satisfied thing down pat.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 11, 2016)

Watchful said:


> The great thing about everyone having a different idea of beauty is that to someone somewhere, you are the most beautiful person they've seen.
> The really awesome thing is when you meet that person and feel the same way about them.
> I am glad not everyone has the same ideas about what makes up beauty. I don't think that's an emotionally stunted outlook at all, I think its what makes us unique individuals.


That's a very optimistic and beautiful outlook, and I agree completely. I'm a very insecure and anxious person, and even though what you had to say was a short statement, it made me feel very good to read.  Thank you for posting this.


----------



## terri (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes, let's keep the comments to each other pleasant and tone down the snark. 

Thanks!


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 12, 2016)

He looks kind of like a young Rob Lowe.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 13, 2016)

rexbobcat said:


> He looks kind of like a young Rob Lowe.


Haha, definitely. Rob Lowe is a fox, but I think I prefer Alex.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Apr 13, 2016)

.. I also prefer Alex. lol

Seriously though.. wow.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 18, 2016)

frommrstomommy said:


> .. I also prefer Alex. lol
> 
> Seriously though.. wow.


lol. Thank you.


----------



## DennisWilliams (Apr 23, 2016)

The kid looks interesting in  the second image.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 24, 2016)

DennisWilliams said:


> The kid looks interesting in  the second image.


Thanks Dennis.


----------

